
This CTO learned how to build websites in Chinese internet cafes - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/liu-yi-profile-cto-1ke
======
arthur2e5
As mentioned in this article, Chinese programming education is weird.
Middle/high school students are usually learning outdated stuff like Visual
Basic 6, while college students learn C from a book that is based on and
undefined-behavior-compatible with Visual C++ '98\. (The book also includes
suggestions like "if it doesn't compile, change the extension to '.cpp'.")

In addition, I have heard that the National Olympiad in Informatics (NOI)
still disables ALL compiler optimizations for fairness across Free Pascal,
gcc, and g++. As a result, C++ STL becomes something to be avoided for
performance.

